# Dry Saison Yeast



## Renzo (14/11/12)

International yeast suppliers Lallemand Brewing has released a dry yeast version of a Saison yeast, for the first time ever. Named Belle Saison, the yeast is a classic Belgian Saison strain that will give brewers the freedom to create Saisons and Farmhouse Ales, complete with complex characteristics associated with these styles, with the ease of a dry yeast. 
The yeast is designed to be fermented at warm temperatures (around 32C) towards developing a unique combination of esters and aromatic characteristics that typify the best of these styles. 

According to Lallemand, Belle Saison will offer brewers an unequalled fermentation performance, allowing them to create award-winning beers time and again.


----------



## jbowers (14/11/12)

Wow, cool!


----------



## jyo (14/11/12)

Some discussion here- Dry Saison

Can't wait to have a go.


----------



## Nick JD (14/11/12)

So it's the Dupont strain?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/11/12)

I think there was a thread about this a month ago where Ross said it would be in stock mid-dec

EDIT: jyo beat me to it


----------



## Renzo (14/11/12)

Ferment up to 32C sounds like the real deal. Has anyone got that new west coast strain yet?


----------



## Nick JD (14/11/12)

Renzo said:


> Ferment up to 32C sounds like the real deal. Has anyone got that new west coast strain yet?



Sounds like a dry 3724/565 if that's the max temp.


----------

